# CPOs - not friendly :(



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

These guys are not friendly!! They are aggressive to each other (one of my trio is missing 4 limbs) and to all fish. Any fish I keep with them get their fins clipped and they are eating my juvie guppies, even my day old guppies have cuts in their fins 

I will be putting them in a large shrimp only tank.. any idea if my crs population will be in jeopardy?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, they are crayfish, and by nature all crayfish should be some what aggressive. Just wondering, how big of a tank are you keeping them in, how many are in there and are they all fed and full?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If they're killing swimmers, they'll kill small bottom dwellers of shrimp for sure.

I didn't experience that with my 2 that I had, they were very peaceful. Maybe the 2 smaller Angel fish I had kept them in place and partially hiding.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

2 in a 20 gallon with 2 adult guppies + juvies and fry.. very lightly stocked. that sucks.. might have to sell them


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Heavily planted? Enough hiding spots?


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

it's medium planted, they only hide when they molt and they like climbing to the top of the driftwood where i assume they attack the fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's weird, I've never seen, nor experienced this before. I guess mine were very docile while the fish were young, and the fish kept them on their toes when they were 2 years old to provoke them into staying on the substrate.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Are they well fed? Maybe they're hungry and are hunting for food.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ya they eat shrimps too btw


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for all the input.. i suspect i might not be feeding them enough. either way, i'll want them in my longer tank with my crs which has more hiding spots and food for them rather than them eating my ribbon-finned guppies.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I think your crs will b eaten by the crays


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure that your precious shrimp will be eaten by the CPO


----------

